# Late winter/ early spring crappie



## basshunter12

I was wondering how you crappie guys go about catching crappie in lakes this time of year. I've never really done it much this early in the year and would like to get out soon. Any suggestions would be great on what to use as far as lures and bait . Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

It is my Humble Opinion that at my home lake the Crappie go stagnent and suspend for the winter when the water temps hit 39 degrees or colder, they will eat only when it requires minimal energy to get a meal, so you have to find them and bobber fish or vertical jig and put the bait on their nose!...once the water temps hits 40 degrees they start to move and will take a slow moving bait again, at 45 degrees they will hit a medium paced swimbait until the water cools again!


----------



## Govbarney

unfortunately he is right, it is hardly worth it until the water hits the mid 40s, and the bite doesn't really turn on until the water temp hits the 50s. 

That being said not all water is equal, one part of the lake may be in the 30s , and another can be in the 40s , if you find that water (look for flats or creek inlets) then bingo you could be on them in a big way. A water temp change as much as three degrees can be the difference between a hot bite and no bite. 

The last week of March is generally when the bite really starts picking up, but it all depends on the winter. Last year I was catching a ton in late February, but that was a very odd winter.


----------



## Intimidator

Govbarney said:


> unfortunately he is right, it is hardly worth it until the water hits the mid 40s, and the bite doesn't really turn on until the water temp hits the 50s.
> 
> That being said not all water is equal, one part of the lake may be in the 30s , and another can be in the 40s , if you find that water (look for flats or creek inlets) then bingo you could be on them in a big way. A water temp change as much as three degrees can be the difference between a hot bite and no bite.
> 
> The last week of March is generally when the bite really starts picking up, but it all depends on the winter. Last year I was catching a ton in late February, but that was a very odd winter.


Agreed...
we have another 100 acre lake here in Springfield that is only 10' deep, if that...it warms up fast! Usually when the Crappie start to bite there, then its getting close at any deeper reservoir that has shallow areas.
Last year at this time the surface temps at CJ Brown were 38 degrees at the mid-lake and southern parts which is very deep water, up in the shallower North end the surface water temp was 40.5 degrees and the Crappie were biting!


----------



## crappiedude

I've been fishing all winter. We caught at least some fish every trip. The bite has definitley slowed down since the temps have dropped below 40. Last time out, 2 weeks ago we probably only caught 15-20 fish but it beat sitting at home. Jigs produced the most action but they had to be worked slooowwww! Even to the point of just fishing vertcal. We had quite a few hits but they were super light. One thing too 
Normally, I will tip the jigs with a crappie nibbles in cold water but I'm not convinced it helps or not. Really winter fish isn't so bad you just have to be dressed for the weather and use caution around the docks as they ice up pretty bad. 
We do have some good days, I think we caught these in mid-January testing some Nightprowler keeper jigs. I like fishing this time of year....no jet skis.


----------



## basshunter12

Thanks guys. I talked to the guy at the bait shop and he said the crappie are biting and the water temp is about 40. Think ill give it a try later this week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd

Never too early to fish,just a bit early to catch


----------



## Jim Stedke

They are going big time in Grand Lake St Mary's, mainly in channels and marinas. Just look for the cars. 1/32 oz jigs w/ small soft plastics. Chartruse, pink or white. Depends on the day.


----------



## Govbarney

Jim Stedke said:


> They are going big time in Grand Lake St Mary's, mainly in channels and marinas. Just look for the cars. 1/32 oz jigs w/ small soft plastics. Chartruse, pink or white. Depends on the day.


For small jigs like a 1/32 oz are you using a float rig , or are you just tossing them on like a ultralight set up?


----------



## Riggu2

Hey guys, I was looking to go out for crappie tomorrow, either Hoover or Alum Creek. Anybody catching at either? Planning to vertical jig with some black/chartreuse 1/8 oz jigs but I've never really fished for crappie before. Any hints/tips?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ruminator

Govbarney, when its a light bite for any reason, using a braided line will help you avoid missing bites. Read in this forum for all kinds of info on it.


----------



## mrbencrazy

Minnows on a slip bobber. Unstopable when you find your depth


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

